# Bitless showing!! Nurtural



## hgbtx (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm looking into going bitless, but I wasn't sure if you could show western in something like this: $159.99 – Leather – Elite (Western) | Product Categories | Nurtural Horse what do you think? Also, any suggestions for bitless bridles when appearance and function matters? Thanks so much!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

What do you want to show in Western? Gaming you could probably do it. Most rail classes, those types of bridles are usually not allowed. You'll have to check out the show's rules. If they follow AQHA rules, they would not be allowed for any of the rail classes.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm not sure about the showing, but keep in mind there is pretty much zero refinement possible in this bridle, and many horses absolutely hate it. I've known 3 horses who were ridden in it. 1 tolerated it, 1 gelding went absolutely bonkers when it tightened under his chin, and another started running away with his rider every chance he got. IMO if you're going to go bitless, just go with something simple like a side pull.


----------



## WildAtHeart (Jul 17, 2013)

I ride my ottb mare bitless. I ended up with two bridles: a nurtural and a sidepull. 

Nurtural - loved it but (as many people say) there is a lack of release. If you only ever use very soft cues it would work. I'd find that after I would have to pull my mare's head up from the grass or do something where I had to add more rein pressure, I would have to lean forward and loosen the strap. For this reason I use my sidepull 95% of the time now.

Sidepull - I love that this is essentially like a halter so many cues can be carried over. For example: in a halter and lead, my mare will back up with a shake of the lead rope. When I started riding her, all I have to do is wiggle the reins and she backs.
My side-pull has the classic throat latch and chin strap but also an additional "jowl strap". This is in between the other two straps and "stabilizes" the bridle. I do the two outside straps up fairly loose and then the jowl strap is snug to prevent the bride from twisting side to side.

This is my sidepull: (not my horse) Buckaroo Leather also has many western bridles.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

hgbtx said:


> I wasn't sure if you could show western in something like this:


It depends on the exact rules of the show you plan an attending. 

For the vast majority of showing events such as reining and western pleasure, you cannot show bitless. Your horse needs to have a bit, and usually if they are over 5 years old it must be a curb bit. 

So I would first check the rules of where you plan on showing, but most likely, a bitless bridle like that would not be legal.


----------



## barrelracer7155 (Mar 14, 2015)

If you plan on doing performance events you can get show hacks! Check out this blog, very informational! :lol:

Types Of Hackamores (Full and Detailed with Photos)


----------

